# Oil pan cover gasket number



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

Does anyone know what the part number might be for the oil pan cover gasket? It is a little housing right above the oil filter and I have a small leak. I've been looking online but have not had any luck. 

Thanks!


----------

